# Fair Warning To the Newbie's



## motivationman (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm out a shit load of money and have come to the conclusion of this:

All suppliers have alot of different accounts they can pretend to be  others to then talk about how good their service is. They will take  orders and send some product out to certain ppl, and scam others....they  now make more $$$ +  get some pos. feedback.


Look at all the different boards, they all do the same. They claim there  guys are the shit, the real deal, and you never see to many complaints  about ppl being scammed simply because the post like this gets removed.


Just remember this, never count on anyone to send you anything then you will never be disappointed. 

IM SO FUCKING PISSED AND NO ONE TO HOLD ACCOUNTABLE, except myself for  thinking I could honestly make a purchase and be good to go on the T  again.

Scammers are some true fucking cunt's that have no dignity and a lot of dirty money.

I'll even up with you cunts in hell!



Ive delt with 4 and it's been all the same. I found out today that ive  been scammed again....still waiting to hear back from another.......they  never fucking come threw. 

Fucking Cunt's!


Alin you got me for a big load of $$$$  and now you ignore me! 
Feb.23rd. it's now April 8th. !

 B.G. Lets say you? You got my cash and you got awfully quiet real fucking quick!

I can see my orders on both of your accounts, Honor them!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*motivationman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome, I think!  WOW, you have a lot going on here.  I hope you find something that works out for you.


----------



## pancho (Apr 8, 2011)

who you order from????


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## alterntego (Apr 8, 2011)

way to call 'em out motivationman . i saw your complaint on another board as well .


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 8, 2011)

I hate to hear this shit. You really never know who people are on these boards. I hope you get your stuff bro.


----------



## cmack28 (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry to hear man.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

that's some f-up ish. But there is a few good one's tho


----------



## motivationman (Apr 12, 2011)

BG  And Alinshop are the scammers I'm talking about.

Take your money and you hear nothing back from them, not saying it happens to everyone....just saying it happens.


----------



## waynecross88 (Apr 13, 2011)

that sucks man, i feel for ya


----------



## waynecross88 (Apr 13, 2011)

also where did you order from?


----------



## digical1 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow bro sorry to hear that! i live in ny and i got a boy that gets me gear but i just brought a load of gear from him and it was all trash. Bought some Deca and some test. after 3 weeks of no weight gain or even acne break out( since i have used some gear in the past) told him it was pure garbage! Its hardto get your hands on some good gear and whats worse is when you do get it and its fake! i feel you because im doing my research to hear what sites are legit and actually deliver because whats the use of buying more fakes from my boy. Sad thing is im hearing more horror stories in the forums than good ones its not my boys fault but what if his supply man got a shipment of bad stuff i don't want to waste my money.But just to let you know your going to get done dirty no matter what you do,just warn others and move on!


----------



## lwf2323 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Easy money Alin*

I'm a new user and just wanted to say thks for the advice.  I was ready to order some stuff but after reading your post I think I'll wait.  I'm sure Alin is a nice guy and all but, I'm not sure I just want to give him my cash.


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry to hear


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow!! I hope things get better from this point on.


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 20, 2011)

damn sorry to hear that bro, i was checking out alinshop before coming to this forum then now they are not an option


----------



## SRX (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome, I think most have been ripped off at some point in time. You just have to keep reading and eventually find someone decent.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CigarMan (Apr 26, 2011)

I have had one ripoff so far from a sponsor at another forum.  It turned out to be their own forums so most posts with complaints were deleted.  Live and learn.

There is a lot of info here and what seems to be sponsors with good reviews, but again, you never know. 

Good Luck and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## loveabull1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Gotta do small test orders. Iv'e been ripped too. I won't say names, but it happens. Takes time to listen and learn. Just from my expirence, I don't ever enter a credit or debit #. WU works good for me. Read all the posts by reps and people. You'll know. But remember, less news, or no news, is usually good!


----------



## blergs. (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldent ever go with alin for anything (though i did a few times about 6 yrs ago till i stopped gettign anything! even the "steath packs" yet any other places it was at my door.
I dont trust alin for !*#@!*&#


----------



## blergs. (Apr 27, 2011)

loveabull1 said:


> Gotta do small test orders. Iv'e been ripped too. I won't say names, but it happens. Takes time to listen and learn. Just from my expirence, I don't ever enter a credit or debit #. WU works good for me. Read all the posts by reps and people. You'll know. But remember, less news, or no news, is usually good!


you will get your smal test orders from him dont you worry. its the others that follow you might not


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

damn


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 27, 2011)

That's BS. You definitely have every right to be pissed. Scammers are like theives........

Welcome anyway.


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

I really hate scammers. I been got a few times sucks


----------



## mefirst (Apr 27, 2011)

i hope, biogengear isnt one of them or i will be extremely pissed as well..  funny how some say its good and they ship and others say they dont at all..  dont know what to believe. there a site sponsor as well.  i heard as long as the pay to sponsor, there foing to be a sponsor regardless there honesty or not.  very unfair..  seems if they seem to scam all these people, they need to be dropped..  JMO..


----------



## coach5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM !!! Hope everything works out for you...


----------

